# Cost phoning euro tunnel.



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Booked euro tunnel today using Tesco vouchers, saved a lot of money but holding on the mobile and booking took 29 minuets at a cost of £12.70. Does any one know of a land line number to make a reservation on for my future bookings. Thanks Tel.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

saynoto0870

www.saynoto0870.com

Trev


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Depends what number you called and what network you are currently on.

Three are doing a sim only plan and you get free numbers starting with
0800/0500 calls and 5p/min for 084/087 numbers.

This is also very good for roaming through Europe.

http://www.three.co.uk/Store/SIM/Plans_for_phones


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Add Eurotunnel to your phonebook now.

01303 282061


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Landline every time

tony


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks teemyob that's the number I will use in future.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

also use it from abroad, obviously with the usual +44.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Assuming that I booked a one way ticket on eurotunnel when I wished to book a return I was under the impression that it was best to phone the French side, if this is true, anyone got the number for that, 
or the one to change a return booking date.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Any dealings with the frog side has been ridiculous

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please write to their customer relations and tell them how frustrating it is to phone them. We did it once, from France to change a booking, and spent ages ( and £5.70) listening to pointless advertising rubbish about taking our non- existent dog to France and booking hotels via them. I wrote later asking for a fee for listening to the adverts and the effect it had on my opinion of them . Usual bland letter back but, the more people who complain then just perhaps someone with clout might listen.

G


----------

